# How is it spelled  -ise or -ize ?



## Warrigal (Jan 30, 2018)

This came up as a side issue in another topic area and it made me think.

As a school girl in the 1950s I was plagued by this question and was never taught which I should use and when.

These days I just use -ise all the time thinking that I really don't care any more.

I now discover that in British English speaking countries this is the new norm, although in scholarly writing the -ize form is still used with a number of exceptions. 

This excerpt explains why -ize is still used in America and in scholarly texts.



> *The endings ‘-ise’ and ‘-ize’*
> 
> Q _From Sid Murphy_: In words including the ending _-ize_ or _-ise_, such as _organize_ and _categorize_, does British English spell them with an _s_ or a _z_?  I would also appreciate a comment on derivation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Jan 31, 2018)

Great question Warrigal, I believe that both
versions are allowed in most cases, whether
they are accepted is another thing though.

The cause is the "Spell Checker" in every PC
in the World, they are all by default American
English and most people do not know how to
change it to your own version.

I prefer the "ise" except where it should be "ize",
there is one case that I know of where both are
required as they make words that mean different
things:
Prize = To receive and award for achievement.
Prise = To lever something like a cover or a heavy
          object in order to get underneath.
There are probably more that I don't remember,
but your own memory and dictionary will keep you
right.

Mike.


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 3, 2018)

Mostly "ize" but sometimes "ise".  Spell check doesn't like it when
I use favourite and centre.  My roots are British and this how we
were taught to spell.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2018)

I've always used 'ize' and never gave it much thought over the years.  When I see 'ise' it seems strange to me.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 3, 2018)

> These days I just use -ise all the time thinking that I really don't care any more.



Go with that you will feel SO MUCH BETTER!


----------



## Olivia (Feb 3, 2018)

Never had any problem deciding on ize or ise. I'm American schooled, so If I see an "ise" when I know the word as "ize" then I know it's got to be a British spelling or wherever else English is spelled that way.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 4, 2018)

I became annoyed with my PC always defaulting to US English, even when I loaded a UK dictionary and set it as default.  In the end I deleted the US one.  Being British,  normally I would use 'ise' although seeing 'ize' doesn't trouble me.  What does immediately identify text as being US, is the missing 'u' in many words  eg.  neighbor instead of neighbour.  However, what is wrong, for example,   is it's misuse in newspaper articles referring to the British Labor party.  It's a 'Proper' name  and it is the Labour party.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 4, 2018)

I have made it a dogmatic practice to never learning anything that requires me to open a book.
However, the English language has held a limited fascination for me.
To the point of making it a short study.
Long story short
I discovered the language is a bastard child of French, Spanish, Latin, even Teutonic. 
Making it somewhat rich in vocabulary choices for the same meaning
Ascend can be ‘go up’,or ‘rise’
And what was once slang, is now accepted jargon
Grade school English marms of the ‘50s would develop facial tics over how this language of today has evolved.
Can’t imagine legalese.
Maybe the law makers, like the medical profession, will stick with a dead language like Latin. 

Oh well, no need to fret over the unstoppable.

I mean, who knows what lize ahead?


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Big Horn (Feb 4, 2018)

There are real answers to these questions, but idle chatter among the ignorant will not produce results.  The task requires intellectual effort.  This should be your first book in the project.  It provides an excellent introduction to the English language.

https://www.amazon.com/Story-English-language-Mario-Pei/dp/B0006BQ9EY/ref=sr_1_24?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1517755082&sr=1-24&keywords=mario+pei#customerReviews

Learning why English spelling is what it has become is the second step.  The cited work is British, not because of different spelling, but because of the scholarship.

https://www.amazon.com/Spell-Out-En...5599&sr=1-8&keywords=english+spelling+history

English spelling is wonderfully etymological.  Therefore, a comfortable  relationship with etymological dictionaries is a requirement.  I have only listed two,  but your library should contain as many as you subsequently discover.

https://www.amazon.com/Oxford-Dictionary-English-Etymology/dp/0198611129/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1517756758&sr=1-1&keywords=onions+english+etymology

https://www.amazon.com/Barnhart-Dic...1517756201&sr=1-12&keywords=english+etymology

Correct usage will aid in understanding spelling.  Search for an original first edition of the following.  There is a reprint with commentary, but it's not completely the same.  I couldn't find an example on Amazon  so I have cited the revised for convenience.  However you need the original first edition of 1926.  Check eBay; it's not expensive.

Follow my prescription: you will never whine about the English language again.

https://www.amazon.com/Dictionary-Modern-English-Usage-Classics/dp/019958589X/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1517756973&sr=1-3-fkmr0&keywords=Fowler+Modern+English+Usage+first+edition+1926


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 4, 2018)

The spellchecker here must be British. I always used the spelling advertize.  The spellchecker doesn't like it, underlines it in red, but doesn't change it.


----------



## Big Horn (Feb 4, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> The spellchecker here must be British. I always used the spelling advertize.  The spellchecker doesn't like it, underlines it in red, but doesn't change it.


_Advertize_ is an illiterate spelling. _ Advertise_ is correct in all Standard English writing.

http://grammarist.com/spelling/advertise-vs-advertize/


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 4, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> _Advertize_ is an illiterate spelling. _ Advertise_ is correct in all Standard English writing....


:lol:  Thank you.  I'll never use advertize again!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 5, 2018)

Am I correct in thinking that in US English,  many words which sound the same are spelled the same?  For example, in Retiredtraveler's list, there are words like Program.  In UK English, a Program  means computer code and Programme is a production on TV or radio.  Both pronounced the same way, but spelling depends on context.   Similarly,  I receive a pay cheque and I check to see if they've paid me enough. (they never do !)


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 5, 2018)

The word I always have trouble with is euthanize (euthanise) because I think it should be spelt as I say it - euthanase because it is derived from euthanasia.


----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

Weird as it might seem, I was taught the British way of spelling though I got my primary education in the USA. Later on, that caused me trouble since everyone else was spelling things in the American fashion. Sometimes the difference in the endings are a matter of British or American stylistic choices.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 20, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Never had any problem deciding on ize or ise. I'm American schooled, so If I see an "ise" when I know the word as "ize" then I know it's got to be a British spelling or wherever else English is spelled that way.



There is only one way to spell criticize .


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 20, 2018)

You say ISE, I say IZE but either way put lots of it in my Gin/Tonic on a hot day!!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 21, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> You say ISE, I say IZE but either way put lots of it in my Gin/Tonic on a hot day!!



:lol: Best post eva.


----------



## Radrook (Apr 21, 2018)

No big deal as long as the reader understands what is being said. IMO


----------

